# Please help me flash my Dell Dimension 4600 bios!



## jordanllgg45 (May 3, 2010)

So here is how it goes. I have a Dell Dimension 4600 with an old bios on it. And the bios date is really old and outdated too like from 2004. So please help me flash my bios for me, step-by-step. Because I would really appreciate that from you a lot! But what I really think is that I have to flash my bios on the Dell website, and I have to find the right bios update version that I want to pick and install. But there are two installation options to choose from here. There is a floppy format, and a Non- Packaged format. So which installation should I choose here? This is where I get stuck here. But the main problem is that I have no idea on how to flash it. Just in general, I have not a clue on how to flash my bios. So get back to me as soon as possible, and explain to me on how to do this bios procedure. Also, my processor is a Pentium 4, without hyperthreading right now because it's only single-cored at the moment. But my Dell Dimension 4600 is supposed to have hyper-threading on it already. I tried to enable it in my bios, but it wasn't there. I just couldn't find it, oh well. But I would really enjoy my computer to be a little bit faster, so I can enable my hyper-threading and use my computer a whole lot faster then just being single cored. You know what I'm saying? Well anyway, that's all I want to know from you. So don't forget to get back to me as soon as you can. And let me much more about this important info. I will be waiting for my response from you very soon! Thank you very much now. :4-dontkno  :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Unless the BIOS update specifically addresses the processor question, it will not help. To answer your question, down load the floppy format file, create the floppy disc and boot from that to flash the drive. The instructions on the Dell site are pretty good.

Be sure the pc is plugged into a Uninteruptable Power Supply . . a power outage during the flash could convert the pc into a nice door stop


----------



## jordanllgg45 (May 3, 2010)

*I'm still not sure on how to flash my bios correctly*

Again, I'm sorry to bother you about this situation that I am in. So I tried to run the floppy format like you told me to, and it ran my MS-DOS from the floppy. And then this blue bios setup flash program came up on my screen. And it said Do you want to replace the A12 bios with the A03 bios? Press Y to replace it. So I did that, but it didn't work at all. My computer just kept restarting, and it then it said "Attempting bios update, please wait." And then it went back to the blue bios flash program screen. Why is it doing this for to me? I must be doing something wrong. Am I supposed to make an MS-DOS startup disc before I format my floppy? Maybe that's what is happening right there. Also, I get this A:\\ prompt. But what do I do with this A:\\ prompt. It said on the Dell site to enter 4600_A09.exe into the "A" prompt screen. So I tried this, but it didn't work. It said it was a bad command or file name. So really here what I am saying is that I am not to sure on how to do this well at all! But what I really want to know here is on how to flash it correctly. I mean the Dell site has some good instructions about on how to do it, but I still cannot seem to get it to work still. It's kind of complicated to me. So can you explain it to me better so I understand more clearly? Because I would really appreciate that very much from you. So anyways, just let me know on how to do this so that it really works for me, without any problems. So thank you very much and get back to me as soon as you can! :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have A12 now that would be newer then A3.

Are you sure your CPU actually has hyper-threading?
On 4600's there were several different CPU's used.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is there any particular reason you want to flash the Bios? Does the Bios version you selected address any particular problems you are experiencing?
Just because the Bios is old doesn't mean it needs to be updated.
A bad Bios update can render your Mobo useless.


----------



## jordanllgg45 (May 3, 2010)

*About my PC specs for you for my hyper-threading support*

So here are my PC specs for you. I Have a Dell Dimension 4600 with XP Professional on it and Service Pack 2. And my processor is a Pentium 4 with 2.80 gigahertz. But I am not sure if my 2.80 gigahertz Pentium 4 has hyper-threading for it. All I can say is, mostly that it better have it, that's for sure. Well I know that some Pentium 4's are newer then others like the 3.06 gigahertz one. Because I know that one has hyper-threading support. But mine might not support it, because it's just too old. And my Pentium 4 is a Prescott with Socket 478, not a Northwood, I just want to let you know about that right there. That was my important info for you. So really all I want to know is if I have hyper-threading support. I just hope I have it, that's for sure. But if I do not have the support of hyper-threading, then I will definitely buy a new computer very soon, because I had my computer for 7 years already. And I think it's about time to get a new one, that's for sure. Don't you think so? Because my computer always crashes on me, and it's full of viruses too. 
Like for instance, when I use Google Chrome, I get a lot of crappy popups and advertisements come up all the time. And that is really annoying to me! So don't worry about that, I will save my money for a new PC soon. Maybe like a HP or a better Dell pc that is better than mine, with more Cpu's in it, and also hyper-threading support too for me is what I need, bigtime. You know what I'm saying? Well anyway, please get back to me on this as soon as possible, because it is very important to me. And also, explain to me on how to flash my bios with a better understanding on how to do it. You know I would appreciate that a lot from you. So thank you very much now. And don't forget to get back to me very soon. Thank you again! :4-dontkno :sigh: :upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hyper threading on Pentium 4's did not make a big difference performance wise.

Use CPUz give us a screen shot of the CPU tab.

If you have pop up issues I would take care of those issues first before worrying about doing a bios flash, Either by posting in the Virus removal forum here or format and reinstall windows.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

You can download and run CPU-Z to see if your cpu has hyperthreading capabilities, or just look your particular model up on google. As for it being time to get a new PC I would say it depends on what you do with your PC. If you are wanting to play graphically intensive games or watch HD movies, then you'll certainly want a new PC. If, on the other hand, you're like my parents and just use your PC for web browsing and e-mail, then you can keep your PC and just clean it of viruses and spyware. You'll want to get a good anti-virus and anti-malware program and scan your pc thoroughly with them. You should probably do a boot scan actually. 

"So don't worry about that, I will save my money for a new PC soon. Maybe like a HP or a better Dell pc that is better than mine, with more Cpu's in it,"

Most PCs, unless they are servers, do not have multiple CPUs in them. They have one CPU, with multiple cores. For instance Intel's core 2 duo has two cores, and AMD's Phenom II X4 has 4 cores. Also any new computer you buy is going to have a cpu that supports hyperthreading, so no need to worry about that . As for flashing your BIOS, someone else can probably give you better info on how to do that. Or just follow Dell's instructions.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The P4 Prescott did have hyper threading and by default it should be on but as stated it was more hype than reality in terms of power difference.

I would agree after 5 years your pc owes you nothing and it is time for a new one, that's part of why you feel it is slow. Do you have the maximum ram you can support?
Maxing the ram will give you far more potential than worrying about hyper threading or upping the cpu.
Best program for popups and general internet ad prevention I know of is Ad Muncher (Ad Blocker: Ad Muncher) and simply updating your pc isn't going to do a thing about those anyway, you need software to handle it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

None of the concerns you mention will be affected/improved by a Bios update. 
Look in Device manager-clik on the + sign by Processors- If two are listed, Hyper Threading is activated.
The best prevention for pop-up's is FireFox.
CCleaner is a good general cleaning software. MS Security Essentials is a good free AV software.
A clean OS install would be a good option for a 7 yr. old PC.


----------

